# Hymer Goodies Catalogue...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Movera have just released their 2008 pdf catalogue for Dethleffs bits...

http://movera.com/pdf/hymer_low_2008.pdf

If you see anything you like then note the part No and your main dealer should be able to get it for you.

_Warning_ Takes a while to download!

pete


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

What do you call one of those things that's the 3rd picture down on page six :?: I want at least one


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

davesport said:


> What do you call one of those things that's the 3rd picture down on page six :?: I want at least one


I think you call them 'Picknick Brücke' in Germany :roll:

...and if I'm not mistaken thats a 'Schöne Fraulein' laying on it :lol:

pete


----------

